# Spray foam



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone ever mess with this stuff on a DIY level? I have started looking at several different brands, just looking for some feedback.

I have an older house, and am going to be doing some major remodeling over the next year (replacing windows, updating electrical and plumbing, replacing poorly repaired sheetrock, and refinishing hardwood floors). Will be done one room at a time since house is being lived in.

I was thinking of spraying the walls with foam to help seal up the house, improve the insulation, and also help deaden sounds from the outside. Since the house is being lived in, I didn't think it would be practical to hire a contractor each time I was ready.

Has anyone ever used any of the kits? Were they as advertised? The Soythane system is the one I am looking at the hardest right now.

I also had a buddy tell me that it would be more effective to use foam board taped and sealed instead.:help:


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Where did you plan on spraying the foam? between the two by fours??


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes.
I was trying to use it as a draft barrier, add a small amount of "R" to the walls when used with regular insulation. If I was to get a little bit of sound proofing as well I would not be upset about that.

Was trying to see if anyone had messed with this stuff, and suggestions as to fill the entire wall, or just @ 1" and use regular insulation, etc.

Kind of like this..
http://www.soythane.com/images/AAfinishedfoam.jpg
http://www.soythane.com/#


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

If your trying to fill walls cavities without busting out the sheet rock call a company Homesulate I think there about $2 a foot . If the wall cavities are open and your looking for open cell or closed cell foam to be sprayed in give me a call


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Whats the cost psf to spray insulation under a pier/beam older home?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

not to hijack, but i just had to post this...
I saw this while driving down to my beach house in sea isle

:headknock


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

That's custom work right there! Property values are goin up!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

My daughter had a problem with LOTS of cigarette smoke smell in her first floor condo coming from the upstairs neighbor. I discovered that her closet where her air handling unit and plumbing connections were had huge gaps that connected to the unit above. 

I ordered the Handi-Foam kit (two part polyurethane spray kit) on Ebay. It worked great for my purpose, and cures well enough to cut or trim in about 2 minutes, so it doesn't continue to expand like the stuff in the picture above. 

On the downside, it is expensive and very messy. The smartest thing I did was invest in disposable overalls, rubber gloves and a painter's hair protection. The valve assembly has disposable mixing tubes for the two components, and if you shut down for more than a few minutes you have to install a new mix tube.


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

That foam Job looks like *****... 2lbs Closed cell is about a dollar a board foot, 0.5lbs Open Cell is about .40 cents a board foot.

Cold Floors your looking at max 1.20 per inch depending on height, and obstruction. There is alot of liability spraying houses on coast with 25 mph winds and overspray.


----------

